

It Once Rained on Mars - markm
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/06/scientists-it-o.html

======
jgamman
ummm, i believe our sun is halfway through it's 9 odd billion year lifecycle:
this article says it was raining on mars 6 billion years ago? 1.5B years
earlier than our planet's existence? small typo you might say but still a
glaring error.

